# Spring has sprung... Time to get outside...



## drmike (Apr 1, 2014)

Finally, getting a single day break in the endless winter horror.  Today we might eek out something tolerable, like 60F.

I am taking the day off and slacking.   Was supposed to be out in the field today, but that can wait.

Everyone else anxious for spring?

I am taking a real long walk today and looking at the mess winter inflicted.  Think about the gardens and upcoming growing plans. Yes, of course, time to get on the regular hearty exercise.

Who else?


----------



## peterw (Apr 1, 2014)

Time to play badmington again in the garden!


----------



## Lorne (Apr 1, 2014)

Spring means beer tastes better so yep, can't wait!


----------



## bpsRobert (Apr 1, 2014)

Bass Fishing here I come!


----------



## hcjake (Apr 1, 2014)

What's spring? It's snowing here today. Got to about 55 yesterday and it's back down to 30 today.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## drmike (Apr 1, 2014)

I just get a one day break @hcjake... Roller coaster ride after today and none of it nears nicety of today 

Spring can't properly get here soon enough.


----------



## Nett (Apr 1, 2014)

Nah...autumn here...


----------



## ChrisM (Apr 1, 2014)

Was almost 70 yesterday afternoon. Now it's in the 20's and snowing.


----------



## drmike (Apr 1, 2014)

Weather has been a moody b!tch since fall left.  

This one day teaser is going to have everyone sick by next week.

Good news is my snow finally melted away.  Tired of seeing that crap lounging around laughing at me.   Look at me chilling on your lawn with not a worry in the world.


----------



## ChrisM (Apr 1, 2014)

drmike said:


> Good news is my snow finally melted away.  Tired of seeing that crap lounging around laughing at me.   Look at me chilling on your lawn with not a worry in the world.


The snow was close to melting away here then it started snowing again today. There is still a few flakes coming down.


----------



## rsk (Apr 4, 2014)

And from Dubai, it is 41 Degrees C.

I had the AC on in my car, at full, and still was burning ... thanks, but no thanks ... wont be playing outside


----------



## drmike (Apr 4, 2014)

Tornado warnings and plummeting temperatures now...  Glad to say all my snow pack and ice is finally gone.  

Looking forward to some predictable, but boring blue skies and dry weather.  

Was out at a job site the other day and big field of what last year was likely corn.  The ground was slurping, gurgling and making all sorts of crazy noises.   Pretty weird.  Some thawing going on along with tons of water trying to sink downward.  Everything is a tad off this spring.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Apr 11, 2014)

FINALLY A WEEKEND OF SUN AND WARMTH (63F is pretty warm for Oregon Spring, AND not raining!). Might go out and enjoy it, though I'd probably melt...


----------



## ChrisM (Apr 11, 2014)

Got up to almost 70 today. Won't last long though they are talking about snow for Sunday Night - Tuesday...... FUCK YOU MOTHER NATURE!


----------



## MannDude (Apr 11, 2014)

Need to get some plants in the ground soon. Hoping to have some tomatoes, peppers and maybe some corn. Weather pending, will be headed to the campsite tomorrow as well to clean up and fix it up after this harsh winter.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Apr 11, 2014)

I'll take my 78 and overcast


----------



## MannDude (Apr 11, 2014)

Going out to the campsite this weekend to clean it up. Was there last weekend and the lean-to needs some work. Thinking about creating a new place further in the valley. Woop woop. I love camping.


----------



## ChrisM (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## blergh (Apr 12, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I love camping.


That looks awesome & cozy as hell. Wish it would stop raining here so the woods will dry up a bit so one can go camping.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 18, 2014)

Even in the UK we have had some warm weather - loving it pottering around my veggie patch, actually got some veg growing already!

Jeeeez, I sound old - if anyone said I would be happy planting stuff 20 years ago I would of laughed in their face as I drown myself in beer! Now I can't wait to get out there!

Enjoy the sun why you can


----------



## MartinD (Apr 18, 2014)

We've started our tomatoes too 


Glorious evening though so been having cocktails


----------



## MannDude (Apr 18, 2014)

Woo, finally starting to feel like Spring!



http://youtu.be/M36OGCfYp3A


----------



## ChrisM (Apr 19, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Woo, finally starting to feel like Spring!


@MannDude Yeah yeah yeah... Quit bragging. 

It's finally starting to get somewhat better here to.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 19, 2014)

MartinD said:


> We've started our tomatoes too
> 
> 
> Glorious evening though so been having cocktails


Got quite a lot of veg on the go, lots of squashes, beans, peas, rhubarb, peppers, chillis. sprouts, you name it I probably have it squeezed in the garden.

Nothing better than answering support tickets on the tablet outside 

I like your thinking - cocktails this evening I think!


----------



## MannDude (Apr 19, 2014)

Work in progress... I have no idea what I am doing, though. 

Trying to get to the damn starter. Have to remove a ton of stuff just to get to it.


----------

